# Navitrack II vs. Scout locator



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

who here has used both? i have the big navitrack II but have been toying with the idea of selling it and buying the scout to get a little $$ and free up a bit of space in the van. is it worth it? 








paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've used them all. navitrack, scout, seektech sr20.

Scout works great for line locating and sonde locating. most plumbers will never need more than the scout. I sold my navitrack here. I still have my sr20 but it never gets used. I use the scout all the time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've used both...
I prefer the big ol Navitrak unit over the scout...
I like it better on deep lines over 10'
I think it's easier to use also but thats just my personal preference.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

I'M with rocksteady- shopping for a new one myself-whats the price range on these rocksteady?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

new prices are a bit over $2k for the navitrack and i think the scout's around $1,200. i'd be looking used. if i could pick up a scout for $600 or less i might jump on it.






paul


----------

